
Mac OS 9 Hacked Support For The Mac Mini G4 - alex_free
http://macos9lives.com/smforum/index.php/topic,4365.0.html
======
alex_free
Mac OS 9 came out in 1999, and had an official funeral in 2002. The Mac Mini
came out in 2004, and the official lowest supported OS is Mac OS X 10.3
Panther which came out in 2003. From my research, there were multiple efforts
over the years to back port an OS released 5 years prior to the release of the
target hardware. Finally someone did it, and after testing it out it really
just works.

